# College Student's EV Start-up Needs Your Help - PLS [email protected]@K



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

Where is the company located? Also, the name Pulse Motors is taken!



PEV0 said:


> My 22 year old son, Micah, is a mechanical engineering student at the
> University of Pittsburgh. He has formed his own company, Pulse Motors,
> to build 2 wheel electric vehicles. He recently applied for a contest to
> be named "College entrepreneur of the Year" by Entrepreneur magazine.
> ...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

alexcrouse said:


> Where is the company located? Also, the name Pulse Motors is taken!


*Micah Toll*

*University of Pittsburgh*

*Proposed Company:* Pulse Motors
*Located In:* Pittsburgh, PA 

and Pulse Motors (the one that makes a car) is in California. This one makes an e-bike and is in PA. From what I understand, they'd have to file federally to copyright their business name. 

There's lots of companies in different states named the same thing.


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

I figured with all the IP suits these days, it wasn't worth the trouble. 

I am graduating here in PA with an Electrical Engineering Technology degree in about 3 weeks, and would LOVE to get onboard!


----------

